
The Definitive Guide to Designing Product Metrics - thomzi12
https://quip.com/edU3AgdiNOo1
======
thomzi12
Hi! I'm Zach, the author -- I put together this doc since I couldn't find many
resources I could recommend on metric design and evaluation, which pops up in
data scientist/product analyst interviews and is a common task for data
science teams.

Looking to hearing your feedback and if you've seen other good resources on
this topic!

